# Öffenlicher Bereich > Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache >  Klein, aber wichtig: ?? (etwa:dja)

## Joseph

Im Thai ist bekanntlich jedes Wort unveränderlich, es gibt keine Konjugation, keine Deklination. Aber natürlich muss man auch im Thai etwa die Aspekte eines Verbs, etwa ob etwas in der Zukunft liegt, ob etwas wahrscheinlich oder nur möglicherweise geschieht, ob etwas geschehen soll oder wirklich geschehen müsste, das heißt, welche Erwartungshaltung man bezüglich eines Ereignisses hat,darstellen können. Dies geschieht auf sehr subtile Weise. 
*Diese Subtilität möchte ich hier am Beispiel des kleinen Wörtchens "dja" darstellen....
*
1) = Aspekt der Zukunft

???????  (etwa: kaudjamaah) = er wird kommen
??????????  (etwa: kaudjamaimaah) = er wird nicht kommen

2) ?? + Verb  kann auch stehen, wenn etwas als wahrscheinlich annimmt (ohne Zukunftsaspekt, im Deutschen steht auch ‚werden’)
??????????????? (etwa: pblaahdtoaniihdjapääng) = dieser Fisch wird teuer sein

3) ??????? + Verb (etwa: gamlangdja) = Aspekt der umnittelbaren Zukunft („im Begriff sein, etwas zu tun“)

??????????? (???? ) (etwa: pomgamlangdjabpai (lääo) = ich bin (schon) im Begriff zu gehen

4) ??????  + Verb = etwas wird bald geschehen (????  bedeutet ‚nahe’)

???????????(????)  (etwa: kauglaidjamaah (lääo) = er kommt (schon) gleich 

5) ????? +Verb (etwa: djuandja) = etwas wird sehr bald geschehen

?????????? (etwa: kaudjuandjapbai) = er wird sehr bald gehen

4) und  5)  sind praktisch gleich bedeutend


6) ????? (etwa: thääpdja) = beinahe etwa getan haben

?????????????  (etwa: kauthääpdjabpai) = er wäre beinahe nicht gegangen


7) ????? + Verb (etwa: chackdja) = Aspekt des Beginnens

?????????????  (etwa: khauchagdjathamngan) = er beginnt zu arbeiten

8) ????? (etwa: aad-dja) = Aspekt der Möglichkeit („vielleicht“)

?????????????  (etwa: kauaad-djamaimaah) = er kommt vielleicht nicht

9)  ????  + Verb (etwa: kongdja) Aspekt der Wahrscheinlichkeit („wird wohl“)

????????? (etwa: kaukongdjamaah) = er wird wahrscheinlich kommen

10) ?????  + Verb (etwa: nahdja)  Aspekt der Erwartung („sollte eigentlich…“)

??????????  (etwa: kaunaahdjamaah) = er sollte eigentlich kommen (damit wird fest gerechnet, es besteht aber keine Verpflichtung dazu)

11) ?????  (etwa: khoandja)  Aspekt der Erwartung, wobei die Erwartung in einer Verpflichtung begründet ist     („müsste eigentlich“)

?????????? (etwa: kaukhoandjamaah) = er müsste eigentlich kommen (dazu ist er verpflichtet)

12) ?????  (etwa: magdja) Aspekt der Regelmäßigkeit

??????????  (etwa: kaumagdjamaah) = er wird wohl kommen (er kommt regelmäßig, daraus schließen wir, dass er auch heute kommt)

13) ?????? (etwa:gohndja) Aspekt der Vorzeitigkeit, in der Zukunft liegend

??????????? (etwa: gohndjabpainohn) = bevor er schlafen geht (d.h. …gehen wird)

Dies ist natürlich keine vollständige Zusammenstellung….

Joseph

----------


## Tommy

Ich glaube bei Punkt 2 müsste es "chanit" statt "dtoa" in der Umschrift heißen.

Gruß Tommy

----------


## Joseph

Hallo Tommy,
schön dass es eine Reaktion auf das von mir Geschriebene gibt. Das freut mich immer...

Nun zu Deiner Bemerkung:An sich hast Du nicht schlecht überlegt. Aber: 

a) ?????????????? (etwa: bplahdtoanihdjapääng) = dieser Fisch wird teuer sein (Begründung: weil dieses Exemplar sehr groß bzw. schwer ist)

b) ??????????????? (etwa: bplahchanitnihdjapääng) = dieser Fisch wird teuer sein (Begründung: weil diese Art besonders köstlich oder selten ist)

Bei a) nimmt man Bezug auf das einzelne Fischexemplar, bei b) auf die Fischart. 

Man kann also beides sagen, je nachdem, was man meint...

Joseph

----------


## Tommy

Ok, überredet.   ::

----------


## Joseph

Hallo Tommy, 
ich sehe jetzt, dass in der Thaischrift ???? = chanit steht, in der Umschrift aber dtoa. *Daher hattest Du recht!* Bin zerknirscht!!!

Joseph

----------

